# hey guys, newbie here, has anyone had a tubal reversal done?



## fran31

Hiya there :wave: jus a lil about me... I'm 31 and dh is 34 our kids r age 15, 14, 12 and 11
I had my tubal done :cry: after my last kid, dh and me :wedding: are both wanting to have another baby, so I went and got my op report and it said they did the parkland method, so they only cut and tied me, and only took 3cm of tube from both sides, my question is how long did it take for you to recover and what method did u have and what hope the doctor gave you of conceiving,


----------



## THart

No experience, but didn't want read and run! 

Hopefully it will take no time at all!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## fran31

Thanks guys, I haven't done it yet but we're Hoping we can get everything in order for the beginning of next year!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to Bnb!


I haven't got any experience of this sorry, but I hope you can get some advice :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome hun, no advice sorry but good luck xxx


----------



## juliannejoann

Hi my name is joanna im 36 yrsmy hubby 44, we have 7 kisds, 4 mines, 3 his. I had my tubes tied in 2005, we beeing toguether for 8 yrs now, so we decided to have our own. On 11/7/14 i had my tubal reversal done in nccrm north carolina.recovery time took longer that what we expected, honestly i dont feel 100% my self yet.i havent had my menstrual cycle after my reversal so i was nervous went to the dr to get a vaginal ultrasound because of the high chances of getting an ectopic pregnancy, but everything looks ok, not pregnant yet, but the wait is driving me insane. I know is too soon but our clock is ticking. I pray that the surgery was worth it


----------



## fran31

Hey thanks for the reply, I'm hoping and planning to get my tubal reversal this next year, and but I still haven't decided where to go as of yet... I kind of have in mind to get it done in Mexico. 
How are you feeling now? I hope you are better and your cycle goes back to normal and you can get a BFP &#55357;&#56839; baby dust to you and good luck


----------



## Lauraxamy

Welcome :flower:
No experience sorry, but best of luck with it all x


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## emcgee1

I had my tubal reversal in houstonon December 2nd . Dr rosenfeld. My recovery was good like 3 weeks and I haven't had a cycle yet. Just got a positive opk Monday


----------



## x__amour

No experience but best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I had my TR in 2010 in Mexico. We have a group on here with several ladies. It's called Tubal Reversal moved from WTT I think. If you do a search in titles for Tubal Reversal it will pop up. 

My reversal on Mexico was $2800. Riobravoreversal.com


----------



## Eve

:hi: I wish I could tell you that I have experience with it, but the cost of a reversal up here in Canada is $5000.00 + and we simply just can't afford it. I wish there was a way for medicare to cover it, but there isn't and even with blue cross or other insurance, it is elective and not covered :cry: 

I'm 31 and OH is 32. I have a 12 yr old from a previous relationship and OH and I have had two kids together (our first passed away after birth) so I was very high risk with my rainbow and felt it was best to have my tubes tied... and we've regret it ever since. OH wants another more than me I think. 

Best of luck to you! x


----------



## fluterby429

Eve said:


> :hi: I wish I could tell you that I have experience with it, but the cost of a reversal up here in Canada is $5000.00 + and we simply just can't afford it. I wish there was a way for medicare to cover it, but there isn't and even with blue cross or other insurance, it is elective and not covered :cry:
> 
> I'm 31 and OH is 32. I have a 12 yr old from a previous relationship and OH and I have had two kids together (our first passed away after birth) so I was very high risk with my rainbow and felt it was best to have my tubes tied... and we've regret it ever since. OH wants another more than me I think.
> 
> Best of luck to you! x

There is a lady on our thread from Canada and she had a reversal pretty cheap. You can pop in and ask her. I'm sure she wouldn't mind


----------



## Eve

^^Thanks! I believe I found her when I was searching reversal on here. I PM'd her but $5000 is a lot of money :( for us anyways.


----------



## fluterby429

I went to MX for $2800 plus the cost of plane tickets. I think that' about as cheap as you can find. I had IVF in MX for $4100 but total plane and hotel and food was around $6500


----------



## Eve

Oh wow, that's a good price! I wish private health insurance would cover hospital costs here as then it would only cost around $2000 and coming up with that would be much easier!


----------



## fluterby429

Yeah we had to pay out of pocket that why we went to MX


----------

